# job in Ukraine



## anastasya

I'm HRD of Ukrainian restaurant. We are opening a new restaurant in the center if Kyiv (all necessary information I can send e-mail). We would like a really talented foreign chef to manage this restaurant, who would like to realize himself as a creator of interesting fish dishes or a saus-chef , who has Michelin stars.

*Senior* *chef * 


*Subordination *

Managing partners (2 persons) are the owners of the best meat restaurant in Ukraine and others
 
*Description of the restaurant *

Seafood restaurant in the centre of Kiev, 180 seats, summer terrace, the average bill is 25 Euro,
 
*In direct subordination *

Sous chef
 
*The number of personnel *

Up to 10
 
*Payment *

5,5K$ +% from profit
 
*Work schedule *

5/2
 
*Social package *

Accommodation, medical insurance, mobile communication, payment for two round trips per year, 3 weeks of vacation, reimbursement for expenses for labor activity legalization in Ukraine
 
*Basic requirements *

М,F
27-45 y/o
Higher education
Work experience: not less than 3-5 years as a senior chef or sous chef in Michelin-starred restaurants. Work experience with famous senior chefs.

Education at Le Cordon Bleu

Barilla Academy (Parma, Italy)

ICIF culinary school

Costigliole d'Asti, Italy

Culinary Arts Academy Switzerland,

Noma school is appreciated or others schools

Fluent English: oral, written

Knowledge of Italian, French is appreciated
Activity in social network
Sense of style (precision)
Deep understanding of delicacy (fish and seafood)
Work with local products
Computer fluency
Advanced communicative skills
Usage of modern technologies
Understanding of world culinary trends
Desire to create trends
 *Corporate competencies *

Result-oriented performance

Love/respect to people
Teamwork skills
Development
Positive thinking
 *Competences *

*(**Management**+ **techn**)*

Client-oriented performance
Work planning and management
Feedback
Team management

Teaching and development

Decision making
Professional skills
Entrepreneurial attitude
Result-oriented performance
*Psychological profile *

Pro-activeness
Responsibility
Leadership
Punctuality
Positive view
Sociality

Multitasking
Tolerance to stress
Immunity to criticism
Sense of humor
Total job involvement
 *Area of responsibility, tasks *

Start up of new ambitious restaurant
Team selection
Participation in Working standards development of the restaurant
Organization of continuous work of the kitchen;
Menu development, technological carts compilation;
Supervision of recipe observation and preparation technology of meals;
Accountancy and calculation of products;
Quality control of ready meals;
Training and attestation of kitchen workers;
Compliance control of norms and regulations of labor and occupational safety;
Compliance control of sanitary norms and rules;
Products orders placing, purchase conduction;
Residual stock inventory auditing;
 
KPI

Food cost

Distribution speed in accordance with standards of the restaurant

Satisfaction with kitchen quality with the help of feedback


----------



## fabrizio

Good morning,

I'm an italian chef, with large experience at high level environments, 17 years of experience.

I've worked in many countries, like Bahrain, Dubai, Chile, Spain, Turkey.

I'm looking for a new challenge for my carreer.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if interested in my cv and if the job is still available.

Sincere regards

Fabrizio Pellegrini


----------

